# Flying from NJ to WA



## Sarah Mike (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello all,

I know there have been threads about traveling, but I didn't find a question as specific as I need.

Essentially I got a job out in Washington State and I will be flying myself out there mid August (hedgehogs are legal in WA). I plan on taking Alaska Airlines. Can my hedgehog, Chuck, safely fly in an airplane? If so, will I be able to take her as a carry-on? What kind of carrying device should I use? OR will she have to go under the plane with the luggage? If so, is that still safe for her? 

Thanks for any help I can get!


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

It depends on if you want to follow airline policy or not.
There's no law banning hedgehogs from airline cabins.
But there's also no airline that officially allows them in the cabins (they want them in the cargo hold).
However, since the cargo hold can cause a hibernation attempt, this can be rough.
Your best bet? You own a cat. Make sure he's totally covered with fleece. No one will know the difference.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

Just an aside:

Small animals are allowed through TSA. They may inspect him, but they don't care what it is. 
There is no legal issue with bringing a hedgehog through security. 
The rest is up to airline policy, which usually doesn't allow hedgehogs.
But if you have your hedgehog covered in a snuggle sack, the airline isn't going to know that it isn't a cat or hamster.
You can buy a ticket for your "cat" and keep him in the carrier during the flight.

Am I advising you break the rules? No. But considering it's not a legal issue, just a company policy issue,
it's not like you're going to get in much trouble for trying.


----------



## Sarah Mike (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks! She's pretty resilient so I'm hoping she won't attempt hibernation, but I guess I'd rather risk that than be all nervous going on to the airplane pretending she's a cat ... does anyone know of where i could get a small, hard case for her?


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

At any pet store or on Amazon. 
Any small pet carrier will work.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't do this unless your prepared to be refused boarding at the gate. It's never a good idea to break the law just to make your life easier. If people are caught doing this then airlines may refuse to allow any animal in th cabin which isn't fairly the people who follow th rules and only take their cat or dog on board. Smuggling a hedgehog onto a plane is selfish and can cause a lot of problems for innocent people, not to mention for you too.

Call th airline you're travelling with and ask them about their pet policy, I know that there a
Is an airline or hat has allowed a hedgehog in the cabin in the past. The airline can also tell you what the requirements are for a carrier. Many carriers are not airline approved. 

Matvei, Hedgehog Central does not approve of posts promoting illegal activities of any kind so please don't post suggesting people break any laws or to not follow established rules.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

nikki said:


> I wouldn't do this unless your prepared to be refused boarding at the gate. It's never a good idea to break the law just to make your life easier. If people are caught doing this then airlines may refuse to allow any animal in th cabin which isn't fairly the people who follow th rules and only take their cat or dog on board. Smuggling a hedgehog onto a plane is selfish and can cause a lot of problems for innocent people, not to mention for you too.
> 
> Call th airline you're travelling with and ask them about their pet policy, I know that there a
> Is an airline or hat has allowed a hedgehog in the cabin in the past. The airline can also tell you what the requirements are for a carrier. Many carriers are not airline approved.
> ...


It's not illegal. You are confusing law vs company policy. 
An airline ticket is a contract between you and a company. By bringing a hedgehog aboard, you are in violation of that private contract.
They can refuse you boarding. That is it. They can't arrest you, because you are not breaking any laws.
Likewise, the TSA will allow a hedgehog through security.

Calling the companies is mostly a waste of time; none of them in the US officially allow hedgehogs in the cabin.
Keep in mind, I am not suggesting it per se. I am merely stating the facts.

The fact is no airlines in the US will allow them in the cabin.
TSA will allow hedgehogs through security.

You do the math.

Besides, if I'm weighing the options between:
1. Hedgehog possibly hibernating and dying
2. Being refused boarding

I'll pick #2 and simply try again with a different flight if refused.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I am saying that those are things we don't endorse here at HHC and all members are required to follow the forum rules.

As for options I would take option 3, drive and ensure my hedgehog was safe and not take the chance of making things harder for those that follow the rules.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

Part of my expertise is exploiting legal loopholes, unenforceable civil statues, and other grey areas.

So it's natural for me to want to come up with more creative solutions that are
within the realm of possibility yet not criminal in nature. 
Sometimes to produce the desired result you have to think outside the box.

That being said, if it's against forum rules, I'll abstain.


----------



## Sarah Mike (Feb 6, 2017)

For anyone in the future looking for travel info like this, at this time Alaska Air does not allow hedgehogs in the cabin but will put them in the cargo section of the plane for an additional $100 each way. Hope this helps future travelers!


----------

